# Urgent visa problems!!



## m-ram (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

I really need some help with this, if anyone has any experience I would be very grateful...

I am a British national and, from September - December 2011, I used up (almost all of) my 90 days doing an internship in Cape Town. I didn't extend my visa in SA, but I came to Swaziland, where I have been for the past 5 months. I now intend to go back to Cape Town for 4 months, and I'm meant to be leaving on May 14th. The problem is that I have crossed over into SA since being in Swaziland, and was told that, as I had used my 90 days, they would only give me 7.

I went to the High Commission twice here; the first time they were useless, now they are closed for a week. Some information coming from the UK tells me that I need to get a police clearance check, but that takes too much time (especially given what a slow process it is to get mail from Swaziland to the UK and back). According to the SA DHA website, I don't need that, just proof of onward journey, ID photos, visa fee and supporting documentation confirming purpose of visit.

If anyone can shed any light on this I would really appreciate it! I'm meant to be starting my internship on May 15th, so time is ticking and it's causing me a big headache!

Thanks,
Miriam


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

m-ram said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to the SA DHA website, I don't need that, just proof of onward journey, ID photos, visa fee and supporting documentation confirming purpose of visit.


 Miriam, I don't have any advice to give or have any experience of how the system works. It seems as if you are in a catch 22 situation. I would suggest you print out the paragraph as referred to above and show it to them in a humble an apologetic way only AFTER they start raising questions, stating that you were under the impression that the above would suffice.

Hopefully someone who have more first hand experience can assist you. Good luck


----------



## m-ram (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion! That sounds like a fall-back plan, for sure. I have the print-out in front of me now, so that may just work!

Cheers,
Miriam


----------

